# Why won't she listen?



## Katia7 (Mar 16, 2005)

The woman I'm renting with keeps on trying to feed me these donuts. Yesterday she brought it into my room and insisted on leaving it there. She was like "Come on help me out or I'll eat them all." But I trashed it as soon as she left. If she doesn't want them why woesn't she just throw them out instead of trying to feed me? Then today I wake up and she put 2 of them all pretty on the plate and is like "Those are for you." I'm NOT eating those dounuts!!! Don't even like them and I know they'd give me stomach problems. Why is she pushing them on me so much???!!! grrrrrr


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 16, 2005)

because people like her dont understand the strict diet we maintain to be in good shape. A lot of people think we are wasting our lives lifting and not eating all the sweets and sugars that they do. 

Well i got something to say, 5-10 years down the road you can show her your body and compare it to a guy who ate donuts everyday. Then she'll understand.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 16, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> because people like her dont understand the strict diet we maintain to be in good shape. A lot of people think we are wasting our lives lifting and not eating all the sweets and sugars that they do.
> 
> Well i got something to say, 5-10 years down the road you can show her your body and compare it to a guy who ate donuts everyday. Then she'll understand.




yup exactly i agree with u


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2005)

I would _insist_ that she NOT leave them and that if she does they will only end up in the garbage, if she still insists put them in the garbage while she is still there... she'll get the hint eventually.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 16, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I would _insist_ that she NOT leave them and that if she does they will only end up in the garbage, if she still insists put them in the garbage while she is still there... she'll get the hint eventually.



exactly.

she might get mad, but unless she's a moron she'll understand that its nothing personal and if we could all stay healthy eating crap all the time we would but we can't so we don't (that sentence got me dizzy, lol).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 16, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> The woman I'm renting with keeps on trying to feed me these donuts. Yesterday she brought it into my room and insisted on leaving it there. She was like "Come on help me out or I'll eat them all." But I trashed it as soon as she left. If she doesn't want them why woesn't she just throw them out instead of trying to feed me? Then today I wake up and she put 2 of them all pretty on the plate and is like "Those are for you." I'm NOT eating those dounuts!!! Don't even like them and I know they'd give me stomach problems. Why is she pushing them on me so much???!!! grrrrrr


 Coz misery loves company! Prolly she is not happy with her bod and is trying to drag you down with her.


----------



## Flex (Mar 16, 2005)

grab a donut off the plate, drop it on the floor, then pee on it. 
then i think she'd get the point.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 16, 2005)

..or for $25 FLEX will make your doughnut lady disappear!!


----------



## Flex (Mar 16, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> ..or for $25 FLEX will make your doughnut lady disappear!!



it's $50


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 16, 2005)

Eh.. I don't want to be rude... So far they're just laying on that "pretty plate" and getting all hard and spoiled lol  Soon there will be ants crawling all over them.. maybe then she'll get the hint that I'M NOT GONNA EAT THEM!
Ofcourse if it was something I liked, it would've ended up in the garbage a long time ago and I'd pretend like I ate it lol  But these don't apeal at all to me so I'm gonna be mean and leave them there for her to look at until she gets the hint.


----------



## Kracin (Mar 16, 2005)

omg, when i was losing weight i had the same problem. friends wouldnt quit trying to offer food and give food. thinking "hey come on, its just one, you can have it" and every time you say no and go eat something healthier all you get is weird looks. the best way is to just be forward with them. i had to resort to force one time though to get the point across lol.

as for the doughnuts, i say go with the ideas, toss em in the trash while she in in the room if she keeps insisting you eat them with her and you already said no


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 16, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Eh.. I don't want to be rude...


You could also give her some lame excuse about your 'blood sugar' levels and how you must 'avoid certain foods for health reasons'.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2005)

Tell her you don't want to look like a fatazz.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2005)

Have you ever seen a donut that has been sitting out for a week?  The look like bricks.   You could throw them and they would shatter into pieces.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 16, 2005)

Make a tuna shake for her everyday and see how she likes it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 16, 2005)

Maybe she is being so persistent because the donuts are laced with rat poison.   Have you upset her in any way?

Seriously though, just tell her flat out. It's not rude of you to tell her thank you but you are on a strict diet and also you don't like them. It is more rude of her to be so persistent though you have clearly not been responsive to her offer in the past. You've gotta tell her flat out what the deal is.


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 16, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Coz misery loves company! Prolly she is not happy with her bod and is trying to drag you down with her.



That's funny!!   I was thinking the EXACT same thing!  "Misery loves company" I believe is true!  Unfortunately, those types of individuals don't want You any better off? 

B on the lookout 4 People of Misery...100% agreed upon!!!   "Here little darlin'...you been working out awfully hard lately....why not try one of these sugar pie?"  When she walks away... she is doing one of these....  

LOL!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 16, 2005)

My mom does the same thing to me.


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2005)

Tell her the truth  
Nothing wrong with that


----------



## musclepump (Mar 16, 2005)

She's trying to kill you.


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 16, 2005)

wonder how many Calories R in 1 donut?  I read not long ago there was 500 Calories in 1 lg muffin!!!  Could U imagine the donut?  Probably 1000?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Make a tuna shake for her everyday and see how she likes it.


 i like this idea. i don't really know what a tuna shake is but even tho i love tuna it sounds bad.


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 16, 2005)

Missfit4all said:
			
		

> wonder how many Calories R in 1 donut? I read not long ago there was 500 Calories in 1 lg muffin!!! Could U imagine the donut? Probably 1000?


It's loaded with fat


----------



## ReelBigFish (Mar 16, 2005)

shit not Krispy Kreme, they are like 240 for one i believe and thats reg. glazed.

edit: okay its 200 cals.


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow!  looks like 1 donut has High everything!!! 

High Calories -- 192 
High Fat -- 10g.
High cholesterol -- 14mg
High Sodium -- 181mg
High Carbs --23g.

now x that by 2 donuts?    

Calories = 384
fat = 20g
cholesterol = 28mg
sodium = 362mg
carbs = 46g

Gee thanks!  I always wanted 2 know what was in 1 of those Delicious highly addictive overly plump sized Morsals!   lol.


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 17, 2005)

Eh.. I tried all different things (the donut situation was not the 1st.. she always tries to feed me).  I tried telling her that I like to eat only healthy food.  I tried telling her that I have stomach problems and I have to eat only healthy food (which is truth also).  NOTHING works.  She's a nice lady, but I don't know why she doesn't understand "No thank you!"


----------



## sara (Mar 17, 2005)

How old is she?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2005)

Missfit4all said:
			
		

> wonder how many Calories R in 1 donut?  I read not long ago there was 500 Calories in 1 lg muffin!!!  Could U imagine the donut?  Probably 1000?



287 for a Timmies Boston Creme Donut


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 17, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> How old is she?


in her 60s I think


----------



## SlimShady (Mar 17, 2005)

If it were me, I'd have just thanked her, then thrown the donuts in the trash. Donuts aren't free and she won't bring them everyday. Just be thankful you have someone who cares enough to bring you some treats.


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 17, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> If it were me, I'd have just thanked her, then thrown the donuts in the trash. Donuts aren't free and she won't bring them everyday. Just be thankful you have someone who cares enough to bring you some treats.



SlimShady...U R 2 nice!!  LOL.  but somone's gotta do it!!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 17, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> in her 60s I think


There ya go...she's got the grandma thing going:  "I care, let me feed you."  No easy way around that one.


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 17, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> If it were me, I'd have just thanked her, then thrown the donuts in the trash. Donuts aren't free and she won't bring them everyday. Just be thankful you have someone who cares enough to bring you some treats.


That's what I did with the 1st donut she offered.  But in the morning she was trying to feed me with 2 more.


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 17, 2005)

"Hey Grams!  U can forget the donut ,,,,,but i'll take a healthy breakfast!"  

_____________________
just a little Sarcastic Humor all in good fun!!!


----------



## trHawT (Mar 17, 2005)

Just tell her you're really allergic to donuts.  Or, feed them to the pet gorillas . . . something.


----------



## Smoo_lord (Mar 17, 2005)

Use the donut as a masturbation aid in front of her.
then say that your glaze is better, and walk off.


----------



## BruiseKnee (Mar 18, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Make a tuna shake for her everyday and see how she likes it.


 good idea, but that would be a waste of nutrition wouldnt it


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 18, 2005)

Given the circumstances, am I the only that would hit it?  Female, mid 60's, probably a good cook.  I'd ask her to stay....Honestly, I'd just tell her to make sure they were Krispy Kreme next time.  I got a college kid's mentality.  Free food is free food.  I  have learned from experience, you simply don't tell grandma no.  Life doesn't work that way.


----------

